# 'Rhine in flames' festival in Germany



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
Latest update [27th March 2007]
[The date has had to be 'revised' [once again] and now stands as 12th to 17th Sept]

With the help of 'Boff' who speaks German and who kindly undertook to telephone the site owners in Germany on my behalf - here is the latest info

"Hi Vic,
OK, now I have phoned them: Situation is that for the weekend of the Rhine in Flames festival and the week before and after the festival they do not accept any reservations at all.

However they create sufficient space by opening up a large area besides the "official" camp ground, so they can guarantee that nobody will be sent away. The spots on this area however have no hookup.

What he also said was that if you arrive on the 12th you will most probably still get pitches on the "official" camp ground, and once you occupy them they are yours as long as you stay (and pay).
Best Regards." Gerhard
-----------------------------------
Now, this puts me in a bit of a spot as far as this 'Meet' is concerned . . the last thing I want is for anyone to have a good old moan that I didn't "organise" properly.
We WILL be going but it'll be 'on spec' and if we can't get in we'll play it by ear & drive elsewhere.
I spoke to Bob [whistlingypsy] who is off touring that area in Sept and if all goes well we'll meet up with them if not we'll move on somewhere else along the Rhine & possibly miss the festival . . . so really its now more of an 'unplanned' un-organised' meet
- sorry that I couldn't organise it properly [I couldn't organise a P** up in a brewery in my younger days let alone now


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Germany*

Hi

We are still up for this I think. We would probably make the outward journey with you, and then continue south afterwards, but not sure where to yet! LOL

Russell


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

15th March 2007 
'Rhine in Flames' festival September 2007

I re-contacted the campsite and requested reservations for 10 motorhomes from 14th Sept to 21st Sept 2007 . . they e-mailed me back stating 'ok look forward to seeing you' . . I asked if they required a deposit but it seems its ok to pay on arrival.

You will notice that the dates don't match those originally proposed - this was due to the actual dates of the firework festivals being held along this stretch of the river Rhine.

The campsite is located at Campingplatz auf der Loreley, 
Loreley plateau :
St. Goarshausen-Bornich
Their website is :- http://loreley-camping.de/

The following is a list of people who initially showed interest in going but this was back towards the end of 2006 and you may now feel that the timing is wrong for you and want to take your name off the list - if so will you let me know asap in case others wish to join in.
MOTORHOMER
Traveller HA5 3DOM
Rapide 561
Whistlinggypsy
Monsi
Hobbyda
Ojibway
Tokkalosh
Thesnail

Vic
[ vicdicdoc ] [email protected]


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Vic

It may be best is you pm'd all on the list asking if they are still going let me or Keith know if you want any deleteing of the list.


Jacquie


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Yep - done that Jacquie just before posting it on this thread - just waiting to see & will let you know,
Thanks
vic


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Vic, after our Skype call tonight you know my position, yes we are still going the only difference is i will be book my crossing on the 2nd sept, with P & O Hull too Zeebrugge and mosey along the Mosel and then too Sankt Goar anyone wishing to join Barbara and me is quiet welcome but we will be staying on stelplatz's and not campsites.

According to the web site the Sankt Goar/Loreley display starts 15/09/07 and i will intend arriving a few days early so as to get a pitch on site.

I know Loreleyblick is closer and better situated but one has little chance of getting on there unless you arrive at least 14 day's before if you want a front row view. 

As for getting down into Sankt Goar for the show (if it is needed due to the elevation of the site) i am quite willing to have 4 passengers in our m/h and go down early into the town and TRY and park at the marina stelplatz or find somewhere else to park up, have a meal, watch the show and return when all is over, just a thought.

We intend after the show to continue along the Rhine for the Weinfest at various places and get some of the wonderful Dornfelder Wein staying at the vineyards and enjoying the hospitality of the locals.

Hope as many of you will attend and make it a memorable trip.


Bob


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Bob

I don't think you'll have much luck parking at the marina stellplatz, last year you couldn't swing a cat from the Monday before the display. You can park OK in St Goarhausen up to the Friday and cross by the ferry on foot but from the Friday they block all the car parks off and erect stalls etc. on them so it'll be very difficult to find anywhere at all to park, suggest that taxis will be the only option. The coach park up the hill towards Oberwesel was full from mid morning on Saturday too.

We managed to get a pitch at Loreley-Blick on the Monday but right at the back, we worked our way to the front by Wednesday by nicking places as people went off elsewhere (do it early in the morning). It's a bit of a lottery though.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Hi Ken, as you have been to this event before i take your information on board and i think we will have to make other arrangements for getting up and down from the campsite.

We have friends who live not far from Sankt Goarhausen, (unfortunately no parking spaces) so i will contact them and see if they can find out about taxi's/mini bus.

Bob


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Incase those interested in this have missed the 'latest update' - please look at the [revised] initial 1st post . . .


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi 
I thought I would bump this back up so that it doesn't get wiped out by the 60 day rule :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------

